# Bad Luck Streak Keeps Going.....



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, first of all I wanted to say Hi to everyone! I have been very preoccupied with ALOT of things that have been going on here lately, and as a result I have not been able to keep caught up on the forums..... but it looks like that will probably be changing for a while atleast....

Yesterday we had to rush my Husband to the ER. His 40 cal. pistol jammed a shell and then misfired without him even touching the trigger. Something malfunctioned with the firing pen causing it to come down on the shell by itself, making the gun fire. The full metal jacket went straight through his left hand. It shattered the bone in his hand below the nuckle on his ring finger. The Dr. in the ER was able to remove all of the shattered pieces, but he is going to have to go to a bone specialist (hopefully tomorrow) and the specialist will decide if he is going to put a plate in it or exactly what he needs to do. 20% of the tendon is still intact and he can feel and move his ring finger. Right now they have it bandaged up ALOT... they inserted a drain tube straight through the hole so that it could drain good this weekend while we are waiting for him to see the specialist. They are pretty positive that they will have to do surgery but we won't know anything for sure until he gets to see the specialist. As a result we will be at home more than usual, and with the pain medicine keeping him asleep most of the time I will probably be getting on TGS alot more to try and get my mind off of things. Being able to vent a little on here just seems to help some. 

Thanks everyone for listening!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your husbands accident................guns can be very tricky sometimes........thank GOD ..it didn't kill him .................I pray that he will heal quickly with no complications..................my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family............... ray: ray: 




we will be happy..................... to see you around here more........


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! How scary!!!! Glad to have you back Brandi. :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both! It feels good to be back... I just wish it was under better circumstances :?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> I just wish it was under better circumstances


Definatly :sigh:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

ouch. :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry that happened. How horrible. I hope you husband's doctors can fix him up as good as new again. ray:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your husband's accident Brandi.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry your hubby got hurt! That must have been terrifying for you! I'll be praying for a full recovery for him. Good luck! :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both.

Well, we were able to get him an appointment with the bone specialist this evening at 2:30PM, so we will see what he says... Right now I am in the process of trying to gather up the medical reports and copies of the x-rays that they took on Saturday, to take with us this evening.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi,

I am so sorry to hear about your husband's accident. I hope that he recovers quickly and without incedent. Take care and know that we are here for you! (and him!) :hug:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry about the accident. Hope he recovers well. Please, have the gun checked out by a quality gunsmith befor using it again.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Brandi,

Oh that the Lord that is all that happened.

Keep us posted and he will be on my prayer list.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi, thank God all turned out the way it did! I agree with rkalgren....when all has settled down and hubby is healing..please find a good gunsmith and have that pistol checked out....better to be on the safe side.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow...that's scary...I wish the best your husband's recovery. It may take a long time, but it's amazing what doctors can do these days in terms of reconstructing and making things as good as or almost as good as new.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yes, the gun will definitely be checked out. We were told (after the fact of course :roll: ) that this particular manufacturer has been having a few recalls on this specific model. It is just one of those fluke things that happens I guess... wrong place wrong time. Lee is so good with guns and has had them and handled them since he was a kid (he owns quite a few pistols, rifles, and shotguns and I even have a couple myself), but this was one of those things that couldn't really be helped. If the pistol didn't have a short muzzle then his hand wouldn't have even been in the way of the shot... but should've, could've, would've I guess...

We went to surgeons today but he had an emergency and couldn't see him, so we had to go BACK to the ER (which was just.... fun) to get new bandages put on and to make sure everything was looking good to get him through till tomorrow. His new appointment is it 8:00AM in the morning, so we will see what they say. 

I really do appreciate all of the support, more than I can express! Thank ya'll!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

We're all here for you Brandi :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Chelsey... Right now I am gathering everything up and we should be leaving for his appointment in about 45 minutes or so... wish us luck ray:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, continued prayers and good luck today. ray: Positive thoughts sent your way for the Dr. appt.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the support! 

Well, we got some GREAT news today... he was VERY lucky! The bone specialist said that there was enough bone remaining that he thinks it will heal on its on. He took the drainage tube out and bandaged it up good, and showed us how to bandage it and keep it clean. He has him on some high powered antibiotics, and he has to go back to him next Tuesday for him to look at it and take more x-rays. He said the tendon should heal as well, so we are hoping for a full recovery!!! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright~!.......great news....  ....sounds like he is on the road to recovery.............we will still pray ray: for a full recovery.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad that things are going good. What wonderful news that he does not need surgery.

Please let him know that we are all thinking about him!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Brandi that is just awesome news!! :leap:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Praise the Lord! :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats great news Brandi....I hope he continues to heal, is he left handed? If so I know firsthand how hard it is going to be for him if he is. My hubby was "playing" with black powder years ago and literally about blew his left hand off...it was a terrible sight as well as the plastic surgery e had to have to make it function again....he's fine now and it was rough for quite awhile, he said the worst was trying to brush his teeth with his right hand, he had an awful time at that.

:clap: Glad that things are looking up :sun:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone :grouphug: ... VERY much!! We are all VERY happy over the news! 

No, the good part is that he is right handed, so that in itself was a blessing! 

I am just exhausted from the whole thing.... but SO happy that everything is looking up!! Of course he is even more happy than me.... before this happened we had been considering purchasing yet ANOTHER truck that he had been wanting :doh: , but when this happened we had to put everything on hold until we could see exactly how long he would be out of work and all (even though we have plenty stashed it just wouldn't be a good idea to be going out and making another purchase without knowing what would be happening with his hand). So after the Dr. said he would be fine and everything looked good, AND after telling him that he could go back to work tomorrow (right now he is at home working with the family business, so all he will be doing is "managing" everyone else until he is COMPLETELY better) as long as he kept his hand clean and all, we decided to go ahead with the purchase, which of course has put him on cloud nine :wink: And I am getting a vacation out of the deal (after the scare he gave me I DEFINITELY need one!), so everyone is happy :thumb: 

But once again, thank ya'll VERY much for all of the support and kind words. It really helps to be able to talk to people about everything!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so welcome.......  .....Brandi ................. anytime :grouphug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Brandi, Congratulations on the Great news. I bet your DH is happy about that also. lord just keep it clean, I would hate to even think of an infection in it.
OH how the Lord works. ray:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! 

Yes, we have been cleaning it 3 and 4 times a day (probably a little overboard... but better safe than sorry right?), just whenever we think the gauze need changing.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so happy he's going to be OK! :hug: Thank you Lord.


----------

